# Need help identifying this bug, carpet beetle maybe?



## Chris1523 (Aug 14, 2020)

hey, so my wife bought me a new pillow this evening, the pillow came in a cloth type bag, i opened up the pillow and didn't initially notice anything off, about five minutes later, my wife started complaining about little white bugs flying all over the room, i looked down and noticed the bed was covered in little black dots moving around, once i noticed i stripped the bed and threw it in the wash (hot water cycle)i still found another 6 or so on the mattress afterwards, a few on the floor, the clothes that were on floor level were put in garbage bags and tossed outside, also vacuumed all sides of the mattress and box spring, under the bed as well.

Im not 100% sure what im dealing with, bit they dont look like bed bugs, anyone happen to know? Should i be worried, should an exterminator be called? They sorry of look like carpet beetles or skin beetles, but i dont know, any advice would be helpful, sleeping in another room for the night

Is there a way to post a picture here?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Where do you live, in general? Where was the pillow from?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

https://www.diychatroom.com/f114/how-insert-images-into-your-posts-205921/


Also, what is the filling in the pillow?


----------

